

2nd Circuit Court Rules NSA Phone Metadata Surveillance Illegal - ianamartin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/appeals-court-rules-nsa-record-collection-violates-patriot-act/2015/05/07/c4fabfb8-f4bf-11e4-bcc4-e8141e5eb0c9_story.html

======
ianamartin
I'm not enough of a lawyer to comment on what this means, but what does seem
kind of obvious to me is that this is destined for the Supreme Court now.

------
ianamartin
Oops. Never mind. Someone beat me to the punch with a Reuters article. Sorry
for the repost.

